# so i went out for milk, and came home with this *pic*



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i think itll be just a tad better than my GA16DE/4spd manual combo 

the first thing i think im gonna do is tear the power streering off. seeing as to how i already have a manual rack


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

What milk store you go to???


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

^ Exactly my question! I've never seen a gallon of milk like that... It still cost 2.49?


----------



## Merilious (May 24, 2006)

That a SR20DE?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes it is.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

WATSON1 said:


> ^ Exactly my question! I've never seen a gallon of milk like that... It still cost 2.49?


it was pretty pricey  $400


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Merilious said:


> That a SR20DE?


yep. 91 highport


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

itll be replacing this: which was completely stock except for: ziptied airbox, 2" exhaust, and oil changes every 500 (not that i wanted to  damn front seal  )











can someone direct me to a HOWTO on how to remove the EGR stuff?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

put these bad boys in today. theyre 928762478628627846234 times better than the E model cloth seats  i like em


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

i miss my sentra. with i still had it. i could have done so much to it


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

Seats look great.


----------



## blackstripes (Jul 8, 2005)

whoa... heh, how da hell did u drag that home?


----------

